# Sleeping problems



## linda2001 (Apr 14, 2001)

Hi everyoneIt's been a while since I have been on the BB and I need a little advice. Hope everyone is doing well.The IBS is behaving itself these days despite me being very stressed, anxious and having sleeping problems. mosts nights i only have 1-2 hours sleep, tonight it's 4.15am and i haven't slept at all. For about a month i was on some sleeping tablets but decided to come off them as the side effects were not worth it and it wasn't really solving the problem.I am now looking at a long term solution. I finally joined a gym last week and they have yoga classes which i plan on doing. I am doing all the right things, drinking herbal tea, breathing exercises, muscle relaxation and nothing is working. I am getting very worked up over not sleeping. I have started to tell myself, it's no big deal if i don't sleep, i get out of bed and read.I just don't know what else to do, I read somewhere that it takes six weeks to develop good sleeping habits. The longer i go without sleep the more stressed i become about everything including trying too hard to sleep!I am thinking of starting Mike's tapes again (i started a few times however didn't get very far) but i am not sure if they would be of any help to me as my ibs is basically under control. I also have one of mike's insomnia tapes as well but that hasn't helped either.Seeking help from a hypnotherapist/counsellor is not an option as I don't have the money.Can anyone offer any advice, I just fear that this will get worse.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It sounds like you are at least doing some good sleep hygiene things (the getting out of bed to read....)It can take a while to get the sleep habit working right so being gentle and kind to yourself is key. Getting worked up about not sleeping can be a really bad cycle.Now I tend to the sleep problems that need too much sleep, but a lot of the hygeine things help with that. Now that I sleep so I get rest, I tend to keep up good hygiene because it helps. I think it took awhile of being able to get quality sleep before I really slept well.Here is the list (and I'll include a few things that might help you fall asleep)1. Get up at the same time everyday, no more than one hour late on weekends/days you do not work.2. Limit napping during the day as much as possible. If you HAVE to nap limit it to 20 minutes.3. The bed is for sleeping. No other activity in bed (other than sex). Read/watch TV, listen to radio in something other than your bed.4. If you can't fall asleep or get back to sleep after you wake up...give it 30-45 minutes then get up and doing something quiet until you feel sleepy again, then lay back down. You don't want to train yourself to toss and turn in the bed.5.  Take a warm bath/shower about 1 hour before bedtime. The body temp drops as a signal to sleep and you can induce this by warming yourself up then cooling down.6. No vigorous activity mental or physical for several hours before bed. If you tend to worry try setting a worry time earlier in the day and let all that stuff out then. I know some of us hold it off til bed-time and then can't make it stop (some people like to do this as a writing exercies).7. No caffiene after 4 pm, or noon if you are sensitive.8. Melatonin supplements at bedtime work well for some people. Melatonin is a sleep signal your brain gives out, so that helps some people fall asleep. Many use it for jetlag. Check your medications before taking. I think some people recommend not taking it if you take antidepressants.9. Non-alcoholic beer before bed may help. Hops can make people drowsy (you can also sometimes find pillows with Hops in it for aromatherapy type sleeping aids).Hope this helpsK.


----------



## AstridM (Oct 2, 2002)

I developed sleep problems as a result of anxiety and depression, too. I was taking Ativan for it (I was allowed only 3-4 pills per week, which was plenty--the insomnia seemed to worsen if I didn't break the sleeplessness by taking meds, but if I did, it resolved itself).But since starting Celexa (anti-depressant), I have slept well. I go to sleep easily and I wake up feeling more alert than I ever have.This is just my medical solution. Not everyone likes to take pills (myself included!) but the anxiety just worsened for me when I couldn't sleep--it was a vicious cycle. And I could sleep in, being a homemaker. It was just the loss of control that made me nuts, I think.Astrid


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

((((Linda)))) Sorry you are struggling with this. K gave ya some great tips. I just wanted to add that I found the melatonin supplements were effective. However the first couple nights I tried them, I couldn't see any improvement. I was taking them right before I got into bed. Bad idea. I found if I took them 1 to 1 1/2 hours before I wanted to go to bed they worked *much* better.I hope you get some good sleep soon.







BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Linda, going any better with the sleeping problems?Here is some info http://www.prohealthmd.healthology.com/web...=sleep_insomnia


----------



## linda2001 (Apr 14, 2001)

Thanks everyone for responding, sorry it has taken me awhile to reply I have been very busy which has helped with the sleeping a little.Kmottus, thanks for your detailed advice I haven't heard of Melatonin, I will try and get some. I don't drink coffee anymore, no matter how tired i am.Astrid, I was on paxil for six months and I came off it about a year ago, it did help with the sleeping and anxiety but after a lot of counselling I was ready to come off it. I also didn't like being on it, but it really made the difference to me and I think if I ever got to that situation again, i would go back on it if i had too. BQ, thanks for you advise on Melatonin, when i find some i will try it 1-1/2 hours before i go to bed as well.Eric, thanks for the link, it was interesting although i only had time to read it briefly I will try and read it when i have more time.Well thank you everyone once again. I have made some adjustments, go to bed at the same time and i will try and get up on the same time on weekends, only use my bed for sleeping etc etc. Trying not to think too hard about sleeping, just trying to let it come naturally and the gym has helped as well. I just have to remember that it will take some time to get back to normal sleeping patterns.Happy sleepingLinda


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

This might be a little simplistic, but have you tried white noise. My son always had trouble sleeping. Recently while fighting a cold, I broke out the humidifier we used when he was a baby. It worked like a charm. He's used it every night since and has had very little trouble sleeping. Maybe it's worth a try.


----------

